# Forum/Site issues lately?



## ceasley (May 27, 2009)

I don't know if it's just me, but I searched and didn't find anything.

For a while now (a few weeks at least), I notice *tons* of broken pictures on the site, particularly in the navbar at the top. Is anyone else seeing this?

I've tried at different locations and different computers and browsers, all with the same result.

Edit: I'm not sure what changed, but it's all good now 

Cheers everyone!


----------

